# What a good diet and little training does to you..



## Pippolini (Jul 11, 2009)

Ok maybe its geenes too, but hey, this picture is a bit of a fake i suppose because it is taken after a work out, but i have been working out at home for the past 2 months, but my brother has influenced me extremely on my diet.

I eat eggs chicken tuna nuts pasta brown rice oats, greek yogurt, and plenty of bananas and lots and lots of veggies, fruit for snacks and coffee to give me the pre work out boost.

I havent currently invested in protein yet, hence my high protein diet..so i have 2 raw eggs and a glass of milk shaken together just after my work out.

Effective??

Anyway heres my pik


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it is a good physique obvouisly you have a fast metabolism, do you have trouble putting on weight?

although the pic is impressive do you have a before pic to compare??


----------



## Pippolini (Jul 11, 2009)

No i dont actually as it is in my old computer which got one almigithy virus battering!

But will keep this pic up and use this as my stepping stone and compare in a few months time.

I have trouble gaining weight yeh, i currently weigh 69 kg and i have been that for nearly a year! Yet my muscles are getting bigger..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you don't actually!!!!! i asked because your title is what a good diet can do for you but it would seem that your metabolism is why you are this lean i would hazard a guess being in shape is not an issue for you as you have never been fat?? but gaining weight is an issue as you have said.....

like you have mentioned it is a good starting point and reference for the future...


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Looking very lean matey , well done 

Would be good to have a before picture though


----------



## Pippolini (Jul 11, 2009)

Well i have the same problem as people who want to loose weight, i just want to gain it, and it seems maybe like its harder to put on weight than shed it?

Especially when bulking is my goal..

Well i suppose i have never been fat because i was very athletic a couple of years ago, and when i stopped that i got into eating really healthy, so i guess thats probably why, along with a metabolism faster than the average maybe.

So..any ideas on how to put on weight izza: along with bulking..that doesnt mean unhealthy food ofcourse.. last time i touched a doughnut is probably a few years back lol

Pile on the carbs ?


----------



## Pippolini (Jul 11, 2009)

I found one, this is a year ago, no great quality and was on holiday, only pick with my shirt off :S


----------



## Mowgli1466867961 (Apr 9, 2009)

Looking good man. Your delts really shine next to the rest of your arms.. did you ever do swimming or anything?


----------



## Pippolini (Jul 11, 2009)

No i never did swimming actually, rugby maybe? Used to do atheltics too, 100 200 and long jump, but cant see those helping the deltoids.

Maybe it hereditory.

Either way everything else has a lot of catching up to do, or ill look out of proportion!


----------



## chh (Feb 1, 2006)

whats your diest then mate


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i sympathise mate-cuttings easy for me too...mass gains are sommat else...

lol that holiday pic..so butch :becky:


----------



## Pippolini (Jul 11, 2009)

Weetabix, semi skimmed milk banana and nuts in the morning.

Chicken and brown bread sanwhich and an apple before lunch.

Some sort of meat involved, ocasionally sweet potatoe or fish with brown bread and a salad, still like my slow release carbs at this time 

Small portion of pasta with a high protein lean meat and another small salad (one or two whole tomatoes and a whole pepper..but does vary) followed by an apple after lunch.

Handfull of nuts banana and coffe before my workout.

2 raw eggs mixed with a pint of milk straight after the workout.

Dinner consists of pretty much anything i fancy which isnt bad for you, usually a pasta with tuna or a steak egg and salad, brocolli is allways on the cards and i enjoy carrots a lot too.

So..is it my metabolism? Because i have no idea guys :amen:

Can anyone suggest a change?


----------



## Pippolini (Jul 11, 2009)

crazycal1 said:


> i sympathise mate-cuttings easy for me too...mass gains are sommat else...
> 
> lol that holiday pic..so butch :becky:


Could you check out my diet and tell me if im on the right path??

Because i dont think i can chuck in more carbs then there are allready lol!

LOL enjoying the sunshine in greece, depressing to think of the weather in london now..rain rain and more rain.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

have you posted up youre exact diet somewhere cos what you wrote above seems good if youre eating enuff.

i`m no diet expert-it bores me but i do take rest very seriously..

do you get lots of sleep and are you a stress head?

for our body type not getting enuff rest will strip weight from you and probly vice versa for endomorphs.


----------



## Pippolini (Jul 11, 2009)

No i havent posted my diet, but at the end of the day, i dont go on measuring stuff, its mostly done by eye. And when it comes to changing the type of meal there is allways a substitute from fish to meat to beans and so on.

Well going to bed at 12.00 and waking up at 8.00 every day, is that enough sleep..


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

Dude you got a great physique.

Like a model.

I think what you need to think is where do you want to take your body?

Do you want to have a models physique, or bulk up and look like more like a body builder?

Aditionally what does your diet and routine look like?

I think your very lucky to have such great genetics and a fast metabolism!


----------



## Pippolini (Jul 11, 2009)

I have posted my routine headed here we go, but no one commented, so I don't even know if its the right workout for me!

Well I think I want to make it bigger than what is it, because even tough it looks big in the picture (I think), I'm still size small on t shirts! I'm like a 29 inch chest if I remember correctly.

So im not looking to become the next Hulk but you get my drift.


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

Im no expert, so take my advice with a grain of salt.

But based on all the feed back I got from others. Id say, your over training your body.

6/7 days lifting, is only gona get you some where if you start taking steroids!

Cut your days down. Too a 3 day split or a 4 day split. More days rest probably is neccessary. No not probably, definetly!

Also, it looks liek youv got a naturally fast metabolism. So Id look to increase your food intake.

Someone with more experince and expertise can give you the finer details on macro nutiernts.


----------



## Pippolini (Jul 11, 2009)

Damn I'm going to have to eat more! Holy poodles my food bill is going to be sky high.

Ok, by 3 day split you mean splitting the workouts by push and pull or upper and lower body?


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

Your dialy protein is also low. Bordering around the 100g mark.

Im only 136lbs and Im currently eating around 160g a day.

Some would even say thats low. But.... different people have different points of view.

Id say eat your body weight in lbs in grams protein, and add a little on to that as well. So if your 150lbs for example Id eat anywhere from 170-200g a day in protein.

Split it in to 5-8 meals, add your carbs to your liking.... carbs good for getting big, by the way.


----------



## Pippolini (Jul 11, 2009)

That's really helpful thanks a tonne for that message as well!


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

Weetabix, semi skimmed milk banana and nuts in the morning. There is no protein here (either get some eggs in you or some sort of protein shake)

Chicken and brown bread sanwhich and an apple before lunch.

Some sort of meat involved, ocasionally sweet potatoe or fish with brown bread and a salad, still like my slow release carbs at this time

Small portion of pasta with a high protein lean meat and another small salad (one or two whole tomatoes and a whole pepper..but does vary) followed by an apple after lunch.

Handfull of nuts banana and coffe before my workout. (Need something a bit more substantial, both carb wise and protein, I usually eat a chicken breast sandwich, low fat cheese, low fat ham and low frat mayo on whole wheat bread)

2 raw eggs mixed with a pint of milk straight after the workout. (This is OK, I guess, but would be better with 30g whey shake some porridge oats and a banana)

Dinner consists of pretty much anything i fancy which isnt bad for you, usually a pasta with tuna or a steak egg and salad, brocolli is allways on the cards and i enjoy carrots a lot too.


----------



## Pippolini (Jul 11, 2009)

So I was close!

Im going to start when I hit university, at the moment I don't have time for any of it, I have a whole motorbike to put back together and university stuff to fill in and check up on. But thanks for the advice !! youve been great !


----------

